# GE silicone 1 everyone says safe for aquariums... but how come the bottle doesnt?



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

So everyone has recommend he I silicone to attatch driftwood, its nice because I used four bottles and it saved me $$$ but I just read the back (not the smartest hobbiest) and it says not for use in aquariums, is this for legal purposes or is it not safe??? Now I'm worried


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

Marketing. It is the exact same formula and compound from the same manufacturing plant. May not have the same inspection on packaging that would be required for aquarium use, but I had just seen that speculated while the rest was confirmed by a GE chemical engineer. 

In short, seal on dear aquarist! Have no fear.

And show us what you're working on


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Every bottle of silicone says that...
Even my bottles of locktite and aqueon silicone that had AQUARIUM SAFE and like phrases plastered all over the package says not intend for use in aquariums on the back in the fine print...


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I have to ask: What did you use 4 tubes of silicone for? That just sounds like a lot of silicone.

What the marketing jargon doesn't stress is that it's a "sealant", not a true adhesive. It does in fact do lots of things very well. But I wouldn't re-seal / re-assemble a tank bigger than a 20G with it. There are different types of silicones out there and they have tensile test ratings that are wildly different.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yet it has been used for years to reseal large tanks with no issues. there may be better adhesives these days, espescially for rimless applications but geI will work fine.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

Bushkill said:


> I have to ask: What did you use 4 tubes of silicone for? That just sounds like a lot of silicone.
> 
> What the marketing jargon doesn't stress is that it's a "sealant", not a true adhesive. It does in fact do lots of things very well. But I wouldn't re-seal / re-assemble a tank bigger than a 20G with it. There are different types of silicones out there and they have tensile test ratings that are wildly different.


thanks guys, i feel better now  and i went through 4 tubes on sealing slate for weighing down driftwood, slate rock caves, and attaching the actual driftwood peices, i will post pics in my threads if you want to see, updating today sometime roud:


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Liability. If they don't put it and you use it and make your own 500 gallon tank and it busts open and leaks and floods your house and causes 5k in damage, they aren't liable because it says on the label.

Same reason they have to put warnings like don't use your toaster in the tub.


----------

